# Is It EVER going to SNOW in kansas city this year?????



## mightymow (Nov 10, 2010)

i was just wondering if it is ever gonna snow in kansas city. we have had a couple of dustings put nothing we were able to push. i finally broke down and bought a plow in october and havn't even been able to use it. if anybody know please let me know im getting mad!! hahaha


----------



## mightymow (Nov 10, 2010)

P.S. if anybody needs help up north me and a buddy were thinking about traveling north for about a week just let me know


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Update #2 - 1/6/11 - 2:28 AM : The latest data has the storm system trending back further west to the origional idea of it affecting much Nebraska, Iowa, Kansas and through Missouri late this weekend through early next week, ......?

Update #3 - 1/6/11 - 12:19 PM : The latest data is continuing the trek eastward with the heaviest snowfall targeting most of Nebraska, Kansas, Iowa, Colorado, western South Dakota and through much of the states around Montana where this storm is coming from. Like I said, several inches may fall and snow ratios will be very high due to the cold air.

Hope you guys get something out of this storm,
good luck


----------



## MosesR (Dec 29, 2010)

You got it now! Good luck!

Fixen to give my new (used truck and plow) setup a try. I never pushed with a real plow before. Let the learning begin.

Thumbs Up


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

you guys happy yet?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

you can have the snow we have been getting in CT lol


----------



## DaveVB (Nov 9, 2002)

How about now? Happy yet?


----------



## aron7676 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not sure I'm happy yet.... one or two more storms that dump 7 or 8 inches would be wonderful. I want to pay off the truck I added to my "fleet".


----------

